# Dishonored - Gefangener bei der Kaldwynbrücke gesucht



## Mr-Scott (29. Dezember 2015)

*Dishonored - Gefangener bei der Kaldwynbrücke gesucht*

Ich bin im Moment auf der Kaldwynbrücke und habe grade den Safe von dem Pratchett geplündert. An der Stelle auf dem Bild hatten sich vorher zwei Banditen unterhalten, die einen Genossen vermissten, der wohl gefangen genommen wurde und in einer Zelle in der Nähe einsitzt. Wo ist diese Zelle? Ich habe den Bereich vor dieser Tür abgesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, das ich in der Straße eine Stimme gehört habe, die von dem Gefangenem kommen müsste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2015)

Hast du Dir mal ein letsplay angeschaut? Vlt findest du den dann eher...?  Und ist das denn wirklich eine "Misssion", also bist du sicher, dass es da einen Gefangenen gibt, den man finden kann und dafür dann XPs bekommt oder so?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Dezember 2015)

Dishonored habe ich auch kürzlich angespielt. Sehr gutes Spiel. Und ja, da sind Gefangene in einer art Zelle oder Käfig. An denen kommst du aber fast zwangsläufig vorbei, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Mr-Scott (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt mehrere Let's Play's angesehen, aber für diese Leute hat sich anscheinend niemand interessiert. In der Komplettlösung von Eurogamer.de fehlen die beiden Typen auch. Das muss aber nichts heißen, denn ich habe auch schon vorher zum Beispiel eine Frau gerettet, die auch nicht in der Komplettlösung auftauchte. Hier ist nochmal der Missionshinweis nachzulesen. Ob ich den Typen nun finde oder nicht, dürfte für die eigentliche Mission ziemlich Schnurz sein, aber schade ist es trotzdem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich nehme an, du meinst Alec. Der Typ befindet sich unter dem zweiten Turm der Brücke.
The Royal Physician - Dishonored Wiki - Wikia (im Abschnitt 'Side Objectives')


----------



## Mr-Scott (30. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, der muss es sein. Kann ich also normal weiterspielen. Keine Ahnung, was ich da in der Gasse gehört hatte  

Jedenfalls danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Mr-Scott (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte den Gauner in seiner Zelle verrotten lassen sollen . Da befreie ich ihn, halte ihm diese Flussviecher vom Hals und zum Dank alarmiert er seine beiden Kollegen, die mir ans Leder wollen. Naja, jetzt habe ich 3 Betäubungspfeile weniger   

Ist das eigentlich Negativ für mich, das ich die Flussviecher getötet habe? Oder gilt das nur dann, wenn ich Menschen töte?


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Dezember 2015)

Monster zählen nicht


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Monster zählen nicht


  also darf man auch Banditen ungestraft töten


----------

